# Betties surfing in Ecuador



## Surf Yoga Bettie (Mar 1, 2010)

This is the last month to sign up for the January Betty Surf & Yoga Camp.

The Betties are headed to Ecuador for 10 days on the beach learning to surf, working on our downward dogs, sea kayaking, Boot Camp and just about everything else under the Equatorial sun! 

If you're not waxing up your teles for the back-country this winter come kick it on the beach for Peak Surf Season in Ecuador!

January 21-30, 2011; www.BettySurfandYoga.com
Mind Body Surf!


----------

